# TASTEFULL hot girl pics.



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no thongs,no boobs uncovered or covered and lets all get along


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... this almost seems to have the potential as a 'test' thread.

I hope.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Hmmmm.... this almost seems to have the potential as a 'test' thread.
> 
> I hope.


jewlz said it was ok a couple times and ok'd the pics


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

my wives...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks Dan, now I really miss Bullsnake...and this kind of thread is my favorite.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I kid.

Here's one for good ol' Bullsnake...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

acestro said:


> I kid.
> 
> Here's one for good ol' Bullsnake...


this one for Bullsnake


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

My fantasy mistress:


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

some more


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hmmmm.... that last one might be 'suggestive'.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

acestro said:


> Hmmmm.... that last one might be 'suggestive'.


she spilled her coffee


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(not that I care, just discussing!!!)



piranha_guy_dan said:


> Hmmmm.... that last one might be 'suggestive'.


she spilled her coffee
[/quote]

next time she needs to ask me. I dont usually like coffee but.... you know.. exceptions....

Here's the point, really.... That last pic would not be work safe. We can agree that we dont care... but right now we do care and that's the rule. Correct?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hope these arnt to bad
GOD BLESS THE PHX SUNS


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Hmmmm.... that last one might be 'suggestive'.


she spilled her coffee
[/quote]


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

some more



lastgreengarden said:


>


jewls said tastefull pics are ok....... i gave him a sample and he gave me the OK


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

keep it going..


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i see thong in that middle one hahahaha

well the one before the last one

hahahahah :rasp:


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

stitchgrip said:


> i see thong in that middle one hahahaha
> 
> well the one before the last one
> 
> hahahahah :rasp:


bikini bottems to match her top............ and when they say thong they mean shots from behind. are you against looking at hot girls and trying to sabotage the thread?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

....


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahahaha no i just feel like giving people sh*t because people here have a habit of overreacting


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.

First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.
> 
> First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


feel free to remove any that you dont like, id rather that happen then to close the thread. thanks for being cool about it. lets not blow it guys (no pun intended)

i wasnt trying to test nothing. just a clean tastefull pic thread is all


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.
> 
> First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


*feel free to remove any that you dont like, id rather that happen then to close the thread*. thanks for being cool about it. lets not blow it guys (no pun intended)

i wasnt trying to test nothing. just a clean tastefull pic thread is all
[/quote]

you very make some good point that Dan, I really like that fact that take the pic down and remove it rather then close the thread or banned a member. Just trying to keep it clean and fun thread..dont blew it.









Thanks for being koooooool mod/mad :nod:


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Howz aboot these babes? ehh





































We can even appreciate more tastefull swimwear.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.
> 
> First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


feel free to remove any that you dont like, id rather that happen then to close the thread. thanks for being cool about it. lets not blow it guys (no pun intended)

i wasnt trying to test nothing. just a clean tastefull pic thread is all
[/quote]

dont want to see you banned because your showing to much skin according to the peanut gallery so I edited your pics so it wont anger some particular people (you all know who you are)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.
> 
> First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


feel free to remove any that you dont like, id rather that happen then to close the thread. thanks for being cool about it. lets not blow it guys (no pun intended)

i wasnt trying to test nothing. just a clean tastefull pic thread is all
[/quote]

dont want to see you banned because your showing to much skin according to the peanut gallery so I edited your pics so it wont anger some particular people (you all know who you are)
[/quote]

thanks for looking out for me. 2piranha2fury needs you to add some clothes on his pics before this gets closed LMAO


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.
> 
> First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


feel free to remove any that you dont like, id rather that happen then to close the thread. thanks for being cool about it. lets not blow it guys (no pun intended)

i wasnt trying to test nothing. just a clean tastefull pic thread is all
[/quote]

dont want to see you banned because your showing to much skin according to the peanut gallery so I edited your pics so it wont anger some particular people (you all know who you are)
[/quote]
I wish toolbags like you would just get banned already, it will happen eventually, but I know half the staff loves to put up with sh*t so it will be quite awhile.

Quantity not quality I guess.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DrewBoOty said:


> If you made this thread in order to test how far you can go, please don't.
> 
> First few posts were fine, some after that are a bit questionable. I will not take any pics down at this point, just ask that you exercise good judgement.


feel free to remove any that you dont like, id rather that happen then to close the thread. thanks for being cool about it. lets not blow it guys (no pun intended)

i wasnt trying to test nothing. just a clean tastefull pic thread is all
[/quote]

dont want to see you banned because your showing to much skin according to the peanut gallery so I edited your pics so it wont anger some particular people (you all know who you are)
[/quote]
I wish toolbags like you would just get banned already, it will happen eventually, but I know half the staff loves to put up with sh*t so it will be quite awhile.

Quantity not quality I guess.
[/quote]

Me?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

drew dont start this thread into a fight.......... its a peacefull hot girls thread where everyone can actually agree on one thing.......... HOT GIRLS and just get along.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Yeah.. you have no tact when it comes to pushing the envelope and it just gets annoying for the rest of us.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im leaving for now so i hope i dont come back to another closed hot girls thread. please dont ruin it. its not worth losing another one, be tastefull

Dan

STOP!!!!!!! take it to pm guys dont derail the only hot girls thread we are allowed.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

oh noes! we might lose the "hot girls" thread. what will we do?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

DrewBoOty said:


> Yeah.. you have no tact when it comes to pushing the envelope and it just gets annoying for the rest of us.


If you thought I care what a high school drop out thinks of me... Trust me... You'll be the 1st to know. Until then, know this... I dont give two shits.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i just want to say that if you dont like hot chick thread or dont like chick period, then just dont click on this thread. move on!.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> Yeah.. you have no tact when it comes to pushing the envelope and it just gets annoying for the rest of us.


If you thought I care what a high school drop out thinks of me... Trust me... You'll be the 1st to know. Until then, know this... I dont give two shits.
[/quote]
hahaha. thats so cute.

I think I'll cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i just want to say that if you dont like hot chick thread or dont like chick period, then just dont click on this thread. move on!.


and on that note...........


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Not to step on any toes here but i like the hot chick thread. kinda fun to see how far you can go lol


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

View attachment 128540


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

is this tasteful? or too much skin?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

DrewBoOty said:


> is this tasteful? or too much skin?


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzoiks!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> is this tasteful? or too much skin?


I can give her sme ms-lipo?


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PGD they can wear a thong as long as its not a back shot righT?

...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

heres a nice booty.

oh yeah i hope when all u 13 yr olds are rubbing one out u get to this page and have to start over.

gawd go be normal and peep on ur sister in the shower or something. leave pfury alone.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> heres a nice booty.
> 
> oh yeah i hope when all u 13 yr olds are rubbing one out u get to this page and have to start over.
> 
> gawd go be normal and peep on ur sister in the shower or something. leave pfury alone.


Ewwww


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> heres a nice booty.
> 
> oh yeah i hope when all u 13 yr olds are rubbing one out u get to this page and have to start over.
> 
> gawd go be normal and peep on ur sister in the shower or something. leave pfury alone.


wow, slckr as the moral voice of reason...

/looks for the other signs of the apocalypse


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

IBTL!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i pick my battles.. i made pink throw up.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

slckr69 said:


> PGD they can wear a thong as long as its not a back shot righT?
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

BOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!

BULLSNAKE, WE LOVE YA, WE MISS YA, WE MOURN YA


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

... we r missing these pictures


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i see pinks style,


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> i see pinks style,


Ewww again

Here...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

that dude has big ears.


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> that dude has big ears.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

id call him dumbo.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> that dude has big ears.


and a bozo nose :nod:


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here ya go PinK










wicked ToPs


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

]


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

u guys are bad


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Snake_Eyes said:


> ]


worksafe, not worksafe, causes cancer, makes your feet fall off, I dont give a f*ck, that's AWESOME!!!!

Snake Eyes FTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> ...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> ...


[/quote]


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha that is awsome


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

acestro said:


> worksafe, not worksafe, causes cancer, makes your feet fall off, I dont give a f*ck, that's AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Snake Eyes FTW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Forget Bullsnake.

If Snake Eyes can keep those coming...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

yeah if he learns not to spread the margins.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

slckr69 said:


> yeah if he learns not to spread the margins.


margins schmargins


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

acestro said:


> yeah if he learns not to spread the margins.


margins schmargins
[/quote]

yes u r a fart head..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

well u cant see him bu bullsnake is the one in the corner

ok ok for real.. here u guys go...

have fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

Not bad slkr..


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

she is just over all cute/.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

(mods delete this if it's too far)


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

awwwww i see britneys snake!

the rules say nothing about covered vag.?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


>


Looks like bullsnake has been in the crib........as in cradle. Legal?


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Some more Xtina.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice pics to those who took this thread serious while i was gone. snake eyes you are the man!!!!! great pics......... reminds me of an old snake we all miss


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^ how bout my pictures!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ^ how bout my pictures!!!


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> ^ how bout my pictures!!!


















[/quote]


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I think these are the only kind of pictures the mods will allow around here...

I think theres a chick under there somewhere...

View attachment 128565

View attachment 128566


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Bake at 98.6° said:


> I think these are the only kind of pictures the mods will allow around here...
> 
> I think theres a chick under there somewhere...
> 
> ...


Wow man.

Taliban women pics.

I guess

that must mean

mods are too strict.










Nobody has made that joke before.

That is truly original.

That makes me rethink about the way I mod.

Before those Taliban pics I thought I could get away with it.

But now.. I just don't know.. I just don't know...

Thank you for this original satire.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

how bout we dont ruin the only thread we are allowed to have of tastefull girl pics. lets not post gross pics and silly pics. if you truly think the girls slkr first posted are hot then you need to poke your eyes out with a fork and may god have mercy on your soul. please dont derail this thread anymore. i think its cool of the mods to let it remain open amidst all the other ones being closed.......... lets not ruin it or fill it with gross pictures

thanks

oh and please no more digs at the mods etc because thats only going to create anamosity and more arguing, the point to having hot girl pics threads is that everyone used to get along. now lets not post pics to antagonize them and either test them by posting too sexy of pics or take pokes at them by posting gross pics or other silly pics that are obviously NOT sexy enough to be here. if ya wanna do that make a different thread but lets not ruin the 1 decent one we are ALLOWED to have.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> how bout we dont ruin the only thread we are allowed to have of tastefull girl pics. lets not post gross pics and silly pics. if you truly think the girls slkr first posted are hot then you need to poke your eyes out with a fork and may god have mercy on your soul. please dont derail this thread anymore. i think its cool of the mods to let it remain open amidst all the other ones being closed.......... lets not ruin it or fill it with gross pictures
> 
> thanks


I agree Dan


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess I cannot post here









I feel left behind!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I guess I cannot post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I guess I cannot post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 128569

[/quote]


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> I guess I cannot post here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



View attachment 128569

[/quote]








[/quote]









thats better


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

do i really have to remind you again already???

jessica simpson says lets keep this thread peacefull


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ugh! whatever!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

PinKragon said:


> ugh! whatever!!!


dont get mad, ask ur b/f if you can post a pic


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

PinKragon said:


> ugh! whatever!!!


me sorry









back on topic


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

"back on topic" words we all like to hear









Nice pic!

Any "Popular Mechanics for Kids" fans here....


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> "back on topic" words we all like to hear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


her leg looks all rigomortiz(sp)

too bad she is banging a **** like sean avery.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i have pics of jessica simpson on the roof above my bed


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i have pics of jessica simpson on the roof above my bed


you know what else is up there...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i guess when they are tastefull people get bored of posting lol

anyways


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i guess when they are tastefull people get bored of posting lol
> 
> anyways


or they just all finished.. and are now cleaning off their keyboards,


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i see pinks style,


lol i think that guy is a member of one of my mountain bike forums. if its him he lost like 200 lbs riding a bike..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

slckr69 said:


> i guess when they are tastefull people get bored of posting lol
> 
> anyways


or they just all finished.. and are now cleaning off their keyboards,
[/quote]

these pics arent that tasty to do that............ unless there are alot of YOUNG members

jessica simpson says less talking more girly pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im back but jessica simpson tells me i have to


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

my wives

View attachment 128768

View attachment 128769

View attachment 128770

View attachment 128771


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> my wives
> 
> View attachment 128768
> 
> ...


MINE TOO


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

more of the FGFA/LGG harem

View attachment 128797

View attachment 128798


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> my wives
> 
> View attachment 128768
> 
> ...


MINE TOO











































[/quote]

where did you find my slaves?


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

how about these?

How about no ? - Jewelz


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

niiice


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Nope


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Where did sexy go?

And why is PGD the one who gets to bring it back? I thought it would be a stud like me instead...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Keep it clean guys. This thread is a nudge away from being closed due to complaints.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


>


is this girl over age?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

joey said:


>


is this girl over age?
[/quote]

I hope so as she wasnt clothed until I put clothes on her


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

whoever took my pics off thats gay. they said tasteful pictures. nowhere in my post did it show anything over pg 13. no nipples, or u know what at all. only ass. i appreciete you regulating the posts that are on this site, but it is the internet, and the majority of members on this forum are at least over the age of majority.

w.e i am not going to argue. just seems to far out to me. go to the movies sometime and see what is in those movies. look at the pics i posted, they were no worse.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Inflade said:


> whoever took my pics off thats gay. they said tasteful pictures. nowhere in my post did it show anything over pg 13. no nipples, or u know what at all. only ass. i appreciete you regulating the posts that are on this site, but it is the internet, and the majority of members on this forum are at least over the age of majority.
> 
> w.e i am not going to argue. just seems to far out to me. go to the movies sometime and see what is in those movies. look at the pics i posted, they were no worse.


oh no here we go again...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> whoever took my pics off thats gay. they said tasteful pictures. nowhere in my post did it show anything over pg 13. no nipples, or u know what at all. only ass. i appreciete you regulating the posts that are on this site, but it is the internet, and the majority of members on this forum are at least over the age of majority.
> 
> w.e i am not going to argue. just seems to far out to me. go to the movies sometime and see what is in those movies. look at the pics i posted, they were no worse.


oh no here we go again...









[/quote]

Honestly, man, I realize that not everybody has the time to read topics on the board every day, or even visit the board every day, or every week.. I just really don't have the time or the patience to go over the same tired argument for the 10,000th in a row...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

this thing is still going


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> niiice


Dayyyummmm gurrllll!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

jessica simpson says just SHHHHHHHHHHHH and enjoy the thread respectfully. lets not be rediculus


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

dude grow the f*ck up, jesus christ


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> dude grow the f*ck up, jesus christ


yeah these pics will make ya grow


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cant this thread just die in peace?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> cant this thread just die in peace?


are you guys playing for the other team or something? the only girl thread left open and now you guys are whinning to close it?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> cant this thread just die in peace?


are you guys playing for the other team or something? the only girl thread left open and now you guys are whinning to close it?
[/quote]

hey i never said close it but with a simple search here i can find a dozen threads of these pics no need to keep it going, plus if these threads arent enough i can search on of the billions of other sites on the internet for more pics.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

feel free to post some tastefull ones here that you find along your way then nismo. they closed all the other threads and with the help of jewlz being cool about things this has been the only one to remain open....... why close it

but on that note


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dan - please WATCH IT !!!! I don't have time to review all these pics and edit your posts cause I am at work but a few are dangerously close to (or over the line). Maybe another moderator can weigh in here.

I am asking you nicely - please don't mistake my kindness for weakness. Don't thank me for "being cool"; rather quit while you're ahead and stop testing how far you can go.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Dan - please WATCH IT !!!! I don't have time to review all these pics and edit your posts cause I am at work but a few are dangerously close to (or over the line). Maybe another moderator can weigh in here.
> 
> I am asking you nicely - please don't mistake my kindness for weakness. Don't thank me for "being cool"; rather quit while you're ahead and stop testing how far you can go.


none are partially covered OR exposed breasts, no thong shots and none are suggestive. suggestive to one person could not be suggestive to another. if there is anything that i posted that are breaking these rules by all means delete whichever ones you feel are BUT i was careful in choosing the pics, most of them came from a mustang forum and you shoulda seen the ones i couldnt post here. i would be an angel for posting what i did if you seen what they have there.

the army girl that spilled her coffee is worse then any of these i just posted and that picture mike even said is borderline suggestive but he let it slide.

like i said delete whatever u think are bad but i did take precautions when posting them here

Dan

2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore. 
* This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.) 
-Thong shots 
-Nudity and near nudity 
-Exposed backsides 
-Exposed or partially covered breasts

i didnt break any of those rules. no nudes, no covered breasts, no exposed backsides or thongs, no near nudity or nudity.

the closest to nude are girls in bikini's


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

very nice pic Dan, I agree with you. you didn't break the rules, but the rules is coming against you. Becuase they can do that .


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone post Pictures of (VIDA GUERRA) PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Sangre_Roja said:


> Someone post Pictures of (VIDA GUERRA) PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 there is a few in here but they are her tastefull NON famous ass shot pics. they arent allowed so they arent posted but there is some of her somewhere in the 7 pages


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Duality

Two pics removed, OK that's enough of this


----------

